# Bench Top Jointer



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

I am looking to get a bench top jointer to replace an older full size Craftsman jointer. What options do I have and what should I be looking for? I will have a portable stand with casters to make it easy to move around. Don't need anything too fancy but something reliable.

What are your thoughts.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

You may want to be looking to see if it has - *Plain Bearings *- sometimes called - *Sleeve Bearings*- and for others they may call them -* Bushings* -. Ball bearings are usually preferred.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Not the best thing to have on rollers unless you have brakes on them. Delta makes a pretty good one, at $350. I still like my 300 lb Rockwell floor model.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I've only used a friend's a couple of times but I understand that some smaller ones are prone to 'sniping' the ends of boards, often caused by cheap and/or misaligned feed tables. I would think online reviews would be instructive.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Bench tops are only 6 inches and practically useless, save your money and get a real one.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nothing wrong with a 6" jointer, since you are only usually edging 3/4" lumber. Not sure where it would be bad.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Table is WAY to short.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Well, yeah, I'd agree with that. My Rockwell probably has 3' off each end, but it is still a 6" blade jointer.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

What is wrong with the Craftsman? Or are you just looking for something smaller?

I agree with Canarywood1 above, benchtops don't have enough bed length to be useful for very much. I've seen people build infeed and outfeed tables for them to make them usable, but I don't see that as being worth the time/trouble compared getting a jointer with longer beds.


----------



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

I recently moved and once had a double car garage to store such big full size machines. At least with the benchtop or portable machines they are smaller in footprint and I can still make room for them.

I don't use it often and usually not jointing long pieces of lumber. Usually around 5' - 6' long and nothing more than 6".





LanterDan said:


> What is wrong with the Craftsman? Or are you just looking for something smaller?
> 
> I agree with Canarywood1 above, benchtops don't have enough bed length to be useful for very much. I've seen people build infeed and outfeed tables for them to make them usable, but I don't see that as being worth the time/trouble compared getting a jointer with longer beds.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> Well, yeah, I'd agree with that. My Rockwell probably has 3' off each end, but it is still a 6" blade jointer.


LanterDans answer is right on the money!


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

No way I would prefer a 6" jointer over a bench thickness planer. If you need to plane things over 6" thick like maybe 1x8 edges, or the like... then a jointer is your best bet.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I would NEVER use a jointer as a planer. Two different tools, so I agree with doing the edges with the jointer and the flat surface with the planer.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

Classically, you face joint one face, joint one edge square to the jointed face, plane the other face, and rip the opposing edge. The jointer creates a one flat face. The thickness planer make the opposite face parallel to the first. If a board has much twist or bow, a thickness planner alone won't correct this (although you can use a jointing sled, to face joint with a planner). 

Whether it is really necessary to face joint every board will be debated until the internet runs out of electrons. Most of the time I find it unnecessary, but sometimes I do. When I do, I usually use a jointing sled in my planer, since I don't have access to a very wide jointer.


----------



## LanterDan (Jul 3, 2006)

To the OP: If you really pressed for space, have you considered using a stright line rip sled? (Here is one example I randomly pulled of Google.) I think you might have better luck with that than a benchtop jointer. (I'm assuming you have a table saw.)

This is what I use most of the time, since I don't have a garage and am forced to work out of a shed. I do have access to a friend's jointer that I sometimes use though.

Personally, if I had at least a one car garage, I'd keep the jointer you have. Put it on wheels, if its not already, and move it out of the way. But I realize not everyone has the same priorities as I do. (I've never understood the point of parking a vehicle in a garage unless you where actively working on it.)

At the very least, I'd strongly encourage you keep your Craftsman until you felt your replacement plan was going to be adequate for you.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

I have one of those bench top jointers and it is about the most useless tool I own.


----------



## sleong (Apr 20, 2012)

After much consideration and from the opinions from the posts here, I have decided to keep the Craftsman jointer and to make room for it. 

In the end if I went with a benchtop it would still need to be stored and moved somewhere when needed. It is the same situation right now with the Craftsman. Just that its a bigger and heavier version of a benchtop. I've have to store it outdoors for a few months while I made room for it inside but it was covered and I did spray the bed and fence with TopCote to protect it. I will not have the unit moved back into the garage for another few weeks. Hopefully, this is ok, its the only way I can make some room inside to make room for the jointer otherwise I got no room to turn or move things ( if this makes any sense ).

Thanks for all the comments on this. It was greatly appreciated. 



LanterDan said:


> To the OP: If you really pressed for space, have you considered using a stright line rip sled? (Here is one example I randomly pulled of Google.) I think you might have better luck with that than a benchtop jointer. (I'm assuming you have a table saw.)
> 
> This is what I use most of the time, since I don't have a garage and am forced to work out of a shed. I do have access to a friend's jointer that I sometimes use though.
> 
> ...


----------

